# Watermelons



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I'm looking for ideas of preserving or using up my excess of Watermelons.

My Dad's a beekeeper and keeps some hives on a watermelon farmers property. Free placement of hives for the farmer to help him out and dad gets all the watermelons he cares for. Which is usually about 5 a week, which in turn he's been bringing to me(he's burnt out too).

I've fed the kids fresh watermelon all summer(their burnt out)so I was looking for new ideas, I came across watermelon coolers & watermelon sorbet recipes. 

Any other ideas? I especially like ways to preserve it for use in the cooler or cold months.

Thanks for any input:grin:


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I have heard of watermelon rind pickles.

Have you ever dehydrated watermelon? I have and it's soooo good. Of course it shrinks wayyyy down, so put in good long slices, I would go about 1/2" thick. They are like candy.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I haven't tried this yet but I recently stumbled across the recipe and it sounds delish


Greek Watermelon Salad - mix the following

3 cups chopped watermelon (3/4-inch chunks)

1 cup chopped cucumber (1/4-inch chunks)

1/2 cup Crumbled Feta Cheese

2 tablespoons chopped fresh mint

2 tablespoons balsamic vinaigrette dressing


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I just cut mine into chunks, whirl it about in the food processor for a bit, and freeze the pulp in qt. size freezer bags.
Then I can use it for smoothies, or my personal favorite, Watermelon Margaritas :rock:, all winter long.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

hercsmama said:


> I just cut mine into chunks, whirl it about in the food processor for a bit, and freeze the pulp in qt. size freezer bags.
> Then I can use it for smoothies, or my personal favorite, Watermelon Margaritas :rock:, all winter long.


What do you add to your watermelon to make your smoothies?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, I use plain yogurt, and whatever fruit strikes me that day. I also freeze extra cantaloupe, honeydew, and all sorts of berries for them. Just put the frozen fruit into the blender, add yogurt, and blend. If it's to thick, I'll thin it with a bit of water, or fruit juice if I have it.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Fruit leather (aka homemade fruit rollups)! Put them through the blender, drain the pulp from the liquid with cheese cloth and dehydrate the pulp like you do for strawberry leather. I also use the juice for canning my high acid fruits instead of syrup, great with peaches and strawberries, also a great liquid to use in jams and jelly! I made watermelon pancake syrup from it one time, and it was incredible, but a way long process.


----------



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

I've made watermelon rind preserves before. They are pretty good.

Homesteader, how do you dry watermelons? Slice, dehydrate for how long in a dehydrator?
Storage?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Cut a small hole in the top, fill with vodka, replace the plug into the hole and set it in the fridge for a day or so. Then remove the plug, pour and drink.
I have heard it is really good.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

paintpony said:


> I've made watermelon rind preserves before. They are pretty good.
> 
> Homesteader, how do you dry watermelons? Slice, dehydrate for how long in a dehydrator?
> Storage?


I cut the rind off the whole melon, cut into quarter inch thick slices. They dry surprisingly fast because they are thin. Depends on you dehydrator.
It's like candy when done- not for everyone as the taste is different but I like it.

I forgot to mention that it's cut into strips too- I would hate to try to dry a whole slice.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

paintpony, I don't recall exactly, haven't done it in a long time. I love fresh wm so there is often none left for me to dry! It will be very sticky and leathery when ready. They never got stored cuz we ate them up right away!


----------



## cmd1965 (May 8, 2011)

I make watermelon jelly. It's great with vanilla ice cream!


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Dehydrated watermelon is pretty good. It's the texture of jerky but overwhelmingly sweet. I cut mine into about 1/4" thick slices and ended up with almost see through pieces, next time I'll go thicker. 

I also like to cube them into bite sized pieces and sprinkle feta cheese on top for a snack.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Here is a whole list of ideas

https://www.google.com/cse/publicurl?cx=000728545413518628239:hqisvd7icmq

http://grannysvitalvittles.com/real-food-sites-google-search-portal/


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

We do the watermelon rind pickles every year. we actually grow/buy watermelons just for the rind anymore as everyone loves the pickles so much, we give them away as Christmas presents. 
You can also use up watermelons making watermelon wine.


----------



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

One of the uses I have of watermelon rind preserves. Use instead of pineapple on ham and pineapple pizza. I don't buy pineapple, and watermelon rind preserves tastes very similar


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Cut a small hole in the top, fill with vodka, replace the plug into the hole and set it in the fridge for a day or so. Then remove the plug, pour and drink.
> I have heard it is really good.


I can vouch for this.. It's even better if you spike it with DeKuyper Key Largo Schnapps..

I'm kind of partial to Candied Watermelon Rinds.. Here's a good example of a similar recipe I used to us.. 

http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/sauce-spread/jam/candied-watermelon-rind.html


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

cmd1965 said:


> I make watermelon jelly. It's great with vanilla ice cream!


Would you be willing to share your recipe, pretty please?


----------



## MahemMary (Mar 22, 2006)

Does anyone know how to keep the watermelon rind pickles from turning brown?

Thank you.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Homesteader said:


> I have heard of watermelon rind pickles.
> 
> Have you ever dehydrated watermelon? I have and it's soooo good. Of course it shrinks wayyyy down, so put in good long slices, I would go about 1/2" thick. They are like candy.


I tried that and it was way to sweet for me. Our pig loved them though.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

http://www.countrysidemag.com/six-uses-watermelon-plants-bounty/
On countryside's website.. six uses for watermelon


----------

